# LIFTED



## Lynda (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm asking for your vote. My boys are in a band - LIFTED. They are trying to win a contest to play at the Catskill Chill Music Fest. The band with the most facebook votes wins, and they are now in 3rd place...out of 100 bands. If you have a facebook account, search their band page - LIFTED - and with 2 clicks you can help them win the spot. Their website is WEGETLIFTED.com. Thanks for your help- ...pass the word! Here's the link - http://www.facebook.com/questions/415325651829240/


----------

